

Tell HN: How to see a web page that just got crushed by HN traffic - scheff

This might be obvious to some, but to others it might be of benefit, especially with the number of blogs that go down due to HN visitations.<p>1. Go to google, type in site: followed by the full url of the page you're trying to visit.  If google has indexed the page, then it will appear in the search results.<p>2. Hover over the link and you will see two arrows appear like this &#62;&#62;<p>3. Hover over the arrows and you will see a cached image of the web page appear.  Click on the word "cached" beside the web page's url and you will see google's cached copy of the web page before it disappeared.
======
frankacter
Pro Tip: Skip 2 steps by entering cache:{URL} into the Google search box
(either on google.com directly or via your browser search box)

------
27182818284
<http://www.coralcdn.org/> I think is a superior method. _shrug_

